# Photoshop Tutorials -( Grössere Sammlung hier )



## digital art (19. September 2005)

Hier bitte, eine Sammlung von mir, vileicht kann die eine oder andere Frage beantwortet werden. 
http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html - photoshop-brushes-newshttp://www.purephotoshop.com/browse.php?category=Photoshop
http://www.artworld.si/articles-and-tutorials.art
http://www.stealthdesignz.com/index2.php?page=photoshop/plasticbutton
http://www.digitalabuse.net/pstutorials.htm
http://www.alanhettinger.com/tutorials/skin/002.php
http://www.aqa-d.se/ny/pstips/fwf_all.htm
*gut und viele:* http://www.pixelplow.de/html/pixelplow/tutorials/alle_a-z.htm
http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/FreeHand/Drawing/
http://www.aqa-d.se/ny/pstips/layerfx/glass.htm
*glastube:* http://www.bluesfear.com/tutorials/glass.php
*viele tuts:* http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/2/60?change=1&view=25
*Textur bearbeiten*: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.noctua-graphics.de/images/download/tutorial/seamless/images/28.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.noctuagraphics.de/deutsch/Tutorial/seamless/11.htm&h=570&w=570&sz=75&tbnid=8RxiYLbpN1oJ:&tbnh=131&tbnw=131&start=351&prev
*glas button:* http://invano.com/?photoshop:OrangeOrb
*navi leiste:* http://www.tutorialman.com/navigation_bar_tutorial_tutorial.html
*phong:* http://www.phong.com/tutorials/
*navi leiste:* http://www.spoono.com/photoshop/tutorials/tutorial.php?id=55
*foto zu vector:* http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp
*glas logo:*http://www.iamvica.com/tuts/orb/orb.html
*verschiedene:* http://www.iamvica.com/tuts.html
*Video Tutarials englisch: **http://www.vtc.com/files/productdetail.php?sku=33088&dealercode=A337*
*Wasser tutorial: http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/water.asp*
*Muster, Verläufe, werkzeugspitzen:*
*http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html - photoshop-brushes-news*


----------



## Vale-Feil (19. September 2005)

Hi nicht schlecht würde aber in ein anderen Threat besser passen (Grafik FAQ)


----------



## xelix (19. September 2005)

Da ist wirklich einiges interessantes drin..

 Gute Arbeit


----------



## Terrabug (19. September 2005)

Erstmal muss ich deinen Einsatz loben. Echt große Klasse und dann würd mich intressieren wo es da Verläufe gibt:


			
				digital art hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Muster, Verläufe, werkzeugspitzen:*
> *http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tools/brushes.html - photoshop-brushes-news*



Ich find da nichts  Die Suche nach gradient oder gradients spuckt großteils nur Tutorials aus...


----------



## ShadowMan (20. September 2005)

Siehe dazu auch bitte hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials128664.html

Martin ist sicherlich so nett und fügt deine Links dieser Linkliste hinzu.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. September 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Martin ist sicherlich so nett und fügt deine Links dieser Linkliste hinzu.


Der Martin war mal so nett und hat die Links eingefügt   

Gruss


----------

